# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Attaching yellow tongue to sheet steel bearers

## WolffN

Hello Everyone, 
Can anyone advise me how to attach yellow tongue to bearers that are fabricated from sheet steel. 
What sort of adhesive and what size and type of screws would I use? 
How many screws per 3600 x 900 sheet? 
My spec specifies R- flor but this is  3 times the price of normal yellow tongue. 
I intend to use yellow tongue over the same aluminium foil that is used for insulation under colorbond roofs.  Will this be equal in thermal insulation qualities R-Flor? 
Thanks everyone, 
Nick W

----------


## Pulse

CCH suggests "no. 9 or 10 45mm self driiling, self embedding screws" 
You can't just stick foil under to replace the RFlor because you need the adhesive between the steel and the joist. 
Screws at 150mm along edges, 300mm remainder of sheet. 
All available at the CCH website 
Cheers
Pulse

----------

